# 40 gallon planted tank journal



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

I decided I wanted a lush planted aquarium so I bought a 40g tank. It took me awhile to find a used one of these because people are mostly selling the more common sizes. I finally found a 40g breeder that came with dual t5 light fixture, tank, stand, and a sunsun filter. 

I'm in the process of minerializing topsoil that I plan to cap with flourite black.

I have some slate im using for decor but im still working through how to place it.

The dual t5 is more light than I want so im contemplating how to deal with that. I will most likely use window screen to filter the light. 

Im still working on my plant list but i want to try to keep smaller leaf plants and I will probably have a floating plant to help filter my light.

I will either make this a shrimp tank or turn my 16g a shrimp tank and move those fish into this one.im still undecided.


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have finished mineralizing my topsoil (hopefully I have enough, lost a lot through the process). my fluorite just came in a few days ago and I think I have a hardscape that I like( I think.... already starting to think to get rid of the rocks on the right). I originally bought foam for under the rocks because I couldn't find 'egg crate' in the store and the foam was only ~$1.60. Then I read my slope would probably level out over time without the 'egg crate' to help hold it in place. I finally found it in the ceiling tile section of the hardware store. My slope if you can't tell from the picture will be to the left of the slate. I tried to create depth by placing the rock diagonal and sloped back. Plants are still TBD but i'm considering dwarf hair grass, flame moss, petite anubias. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9270644552/" title="2013-07-12_09-26-18_422 by nateandmandi, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7392/9270644552_0feb81c8a5_m.jpg" width="240" height="180" alt="2013-07-12_09-26-18_422"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9270601112/" title="2013-07-12_10-02-07_24 by nateandmandi, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3713/9270601112_224756d9ca_m.jpg" width="240" height="180" alt="2013-07-12_10-02-07_24"></a>


----------

